# Ben Kersten - Sound Designer|Mixer|Composer|Nerd: 01-Introduction



## benmrx (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey everyone, here's a little introduction for my youtube channel/vlog/whatever it's called these days. My name is Ben Kersten. I work full time as a sound designer, mixer and composer at Clatter&Din in Seattle, WA. I work on spots for TV, web, and radio as well as films, games, and pretty much anything that involves sound and being in the studio. I also used to produce, engineer and mix records for labels like Subpop, Sanctuary, Hardly art and a few others. I've also 'done time' in L.A. working as a session engineer. I'll be using this channel as a way to share with the community, and as a means to explore different musical genres, have fun with sound design and nerd out on gear, workflows, etc..

I wanted to post this here as there will be a lot to do with composing for media and Cubase. However, I'll also be going into Pro Tools, and more post production topics as well as thoughts in general on the industry.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!!!

P.S. HUGE THANKS to Jason Graves for the thumbnail idea.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Sep 1, 2018)

Happy to see a fellow Seattleite start a music/production vlog. Beautiful studio Ben - looking forward to more man.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 1, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> Happy to see a fellow Seattleite start a music/production vlog. Beautiful studio Ben - looking forward to more man.



Thanks! Yeah the studios at work are stunning. Designed by Russ Berger.

I think Seattle is a pretty under-rated city when it comes to 'working in the industry'. It's obviously not L.A., but it ain't Kansas either..... no offense to anyone in Kansas.


----------



## Letis (Sep 1, 2018)

Already a fan. Subscribed!


----------



## benmrx (Sep 1, 2018)

Letis said:


> Already a fan. Subscribed!



Thanks so much!!


----------

